# MX150 pre + music server combo -- thoughts??



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

Am considering making my own computer music server and using it in the following combination for lossless music files:
McIntosh MX150
Computer Media Server
Ayre QB-9 USB DAC with balanced XLR inputs to MX150
J. River Media Center software
Android remote controller of some sort
Ripped CDs to FLAC files and purchased online downloaded music files

Since the MX150 converts everything to digital including the balanced XLR stereo inputs (and can wash the audio through Room Perfect or bypass it), would the outboard DAC be of much benefit?

Opinions/Thoughts requested in the above producing 192 kHz sampling rates with audio sound quality above that of Redbook CD's (what changes would you make or am I totally off track)?

Thanks,

MikeSp


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If the MX150 really is converting analog signals into digital, and your source is digital, then you would get better sound quality by sending it to the MX150 digital, bypassing an unnecessary AD/DA conversion.


----------



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

eugovector said:


> If the MX150 really is converting analog signals into digital, and your source is digital, then you would get better sound quality by sending it to the MX150 digital, bypassing an unnecessary AD/DA conversion.


That means money saved without a dedicated DAC -- the DACs in the MX150 are supposedly pretty good (the audio quality from Blu-rays and from Redbook CDs as well as SACDs is quite good) and I am thinking of building a new home computer for digital darkroom work and can use my quad-4 CPU, motherboard and older video card as the basis for a HTPC or media server which is why I was asking my original question.

Thanks,

MikeSp


----------

